
Multi-view Wire Art - jbhuang0604
https://cgv.cs.nthu.edu.tw/projects/recreational_graphics/MVWA
======
eat_veggies
Wow, this is pretty cool! I've seen some art installations that work through a
similar concept: this is one of the more memorable ones:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-GR9IVjU54](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-GR9IVjU54)

I built a similar (but less cool) project that builds these kinds of shapes
out of a bunch of dots: [https://jse.li/s-h-a-n-p-
e-s/frontend/](https://jse.li/s-h-a-n-p-e-s/frontend/)

------
bitwise-evan
I love these projects. I did a related project where I created a single, solid
object that has 4 different silhouettes/shadows from 4 different angles in the
same plane. Using more view angles than dimensions makes the problem much more
complex. I suspect it is not possible to do this purely programmatically so I
did it by hand had to smudge the letters to get everything to work out.

[https://i.imgur.com/n1btEHG.mp4](https://i.imgur.com/n1btEHG.mp4)

[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2111419](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:2111419)

~~~
anandology
ZKM in Karlsruhe, Germany has an exhibition called Open Codes, where they have
used a single solid object to generate all letters in the alphabet using
projections.

[https://zkm.de/en/exhibition/2017/10/open-
codes](https://zkm.de/en/exhibition/2017/10/open-codes)

~~~
nimanima_meru
There supposed to be a spiral encoded in the first chapter of genesis. And the
spiral itself encodes the alphabet the encoding of the spiral is written in.
Very quine like ability. I am not familiar with any other alphabet achieving
this.
[http://meru.org/letteressays/letterindex.html](http://meru.org/letteressays/letterindex.html)

Here he breaks down the encoding. It's basically: the first verse of genesis +
the order of the alphabet = a structure.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJGW2UANWRE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJGW2UANWRE)

------
amenghra
[https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:15232](https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:15232)
is a cube with 3 different projections, each a valid QR code pointing to
different wikipedia articles.

------
k_sze
I suck at math, but just out of curiosity: mathematically speaking, can such
"wire" structure be made in N dimensions? Let's say a wire struction in 4
dimensions that will project to different 3D objects.

~~~
jbhuang0604
This is interesting. Imagine that we have a series of multi-view wire
structure (i.e., adding a time dimension), then we probably can project three
different animations.

------
HocusLocus
In Gödel, Escher, Bach: An Eternal Golden Braid (1979, Douglas Hofstadter)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%B6del,_Escher,_Bach)
... the author carved a simple object of wood that orthographically projected
the letters E,G,B to serve as cover art. Book recommended.

